# Are my pictures going to have light leaks?



## j-dogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Because of this foam deteriorating?












Camera is a Nikon FG with 14 exposures so far on this roll.


----------



## compur (Jun 22, 2010)

The mirror cushion foam shown in your photo has nothing to do with light 
leaks. That is to prevent damage to the mirror as it snaps upward during
the shutter release cycle.

Light leaks result from deterioration of the foam strips that surround the film 
chamber (which are likely in the same condition as the mirror foam) which 
seal the film door when it's closed. 

They should all be replaced if in poor condition.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, I saw the same foam on my Rebel XTi and wondered what the purpose of it was.

I inspected the rest of the foam prior to loading this roll it looked fine ill look at it again when I spend this roll

Where do I get the replacement foam? I saw it posted here once and can't find the thread.


----------



## compur (Jun 22, 2010)

A guy named Jon Goodman sells light seal kits for various cameras on eBay.  
Just search eBay for "interslice" and you'll see them.

I cut my own seals. 

You can buy the raw materials for light seals (to cut yourself) from 
MicroTools (they call them light baffles).

I also use a product called Foamies for some light seals, available at craft
stores.


----------

